# Oil question



## northern touch

How much is an ounce of Oil? I have a "fiver" of oil, is that an ounce? or two of these? any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## Oscar

What's a 'fiver'?
An ounce is 28 g's here.
Price wise.......no idea. 
That would depend on how many hands it goes through before it hits home. 
Just for fun..........I'd say an ounce of oil would be worth 28 x 6$=.....??? Yeah that!


----------



## KADE

I dunno what a 'fiver' is.... I know u can find it in 5g vials a lot of the time.

Typically... if u dont have connections..... ur looking at $15-$20 for a g of oil... 
I keep mine to myself... thas pretty much what i turn everything i grow into... i like it better then hash or bud.


----------



## tom-tom

what do u guys do with the oil ,,and just a idea but would it not be cool instead of motor oil for our cars we had bud oil that ran our cars ,,,u no im just thinkin green thats all u no what good old al gore says think green whil hes flyin his private jet around polutin up our skys lol


----------



## stonedsmithy

well down here in little ol N.Z a good goldie will go for $40 nz an we cap them in panadol or myadec capsules or i think a big kinda surprise (those egg like chocolates with the big capsule that has the toy inside for he kids to play with,one of those full or oil can go for a grand but thats down here in nz ,evrythings cheaper ova there in the us compared to here lol


----------



## gangalama

A fiver is a five gram vile, a pud is an eighth, and it also comes in 10 gram viles and an once usually fills a small film container. Its always more expensive than weed thats for sure, but not always better. 
P.S. Ive spent the last 3 days making water hash. I LOVE WATERHASH!


----------

